# lawnmower conversion



## mplotsker (Apr 23, 2008)

What type of motor and battery technology can be used in a regular push lawnmower conversion.
what size battery and what type of charger can/should be used?

Also what sized pv panel would i need to charge this?
michael


----------



## onesojourner (May 6, 2008)

I would be interested in this too. What size deck does your mower have and how many HP is the gas motor that is on it?


----------



## helixev (Nov 7, 2007)

I converted a push trimmer (string whip in the front) mower to electric a couple years ago. I used a 24volt 450watt scooter motor with a 30amp currie controller. I have since decided to just use an on/off switch because I always use it full speed and I took the twist grip throttle away to fix a Sun Horse garden tractor that I was replacing the controller on.
I have just been using it with 2 motorcycle batteries which are kind of heavy, what I was thinking would be really sweet is if you got like 4 36volt dewalt packs and a slightly bigger motor....


----------



## kevinj80 (May 11, 2008)

Hi There, When I was a kid in the 70's my neibor always used a 12 volt battery and a dc motor on a push mower. Good luck


----------



## mplotsker (Apr 23, 2008)

would a treadmill motor work on this? i don't know what type of motor to get.
thanks
Michael


----------



## Mastiff (Jan 11, 2008)

Something like this motor could work on a small push lawnmower:
http://www.beepscom.com/product_p/mo-36-1000.htm

Though that seems a little underpowered at only 1HP.

I'd look for a 3000 Watt(4HP) or so motor.


----------



## Sega (Mar 24, 2008)

We own a Neuton push mower and love it. We have the most expensive one that resembles a Prius but I'm sure the others would work well, too. It might be cheaper than making your own, and more stylish!


----------



## grose (Apr 30, 2008)

Sega said:


> We own a Neuton push mower and love it. We have the most expensive one that resembles a Prius but I'm sure the others would work well, too. It might be cheaper than making your own, and more stylish!


How much $$$ for a Neuton? 

Also, I have a treadmill motor too. I'm going to research if it would do the job. Now I just have to find a dead mower.


----------



## Sega (Mar 24, 2008)

With the "free" (included) shipping it's $480. I think the other model is $100 less, and on ebay you can find them for a little cheaper still. Considering the cost of the motor and battery for a do-it-yourself job, it's not bad. Other companies make cordless mowers, too. I think you can't take the battery out of those other mowers to charge it, you have to have the whole mower there. I like taking the battery out, we can store it indoors during winter.

In short it's already worth the money, although it's $350 more than the gas mower my grandparents very recently bought. (they're jealous na na na).


----------



## Little Eddie (Aug 3, 2015)

Little Eddie

Converting to battery power is a great idea for a garden tractor I converted one 15yrs ago and it is still cutting grass on a daily basis, I have had to renew the batteries every 7 yrs I am just on my 3rd set now, my design will cut up to 2 acres on a 50cent charge there are no belts or pulleys and no oil on the entire tractor, it can pull a trailer for about 8hrs on a charge, because battery run time is the most important aspect of most conversions I paid particular attention to the most efficient design I could up with, I used 3 separate small motors one for the drive with electronic speed control and two smaller with a cutter blade mounted on the shaft for each cutter, this design only uses the battery power req to do the job, very little wasted battery power, it uses magnetic breaking of both tractor and cutter blades and automatically applies parking brake when you stop or get off the seat.
Little Eddie
Edmond Electric

Website: Electrictractor.net


----------

